# 1967 Stingray 3 Speed With. 36 Spoke Center Stamp Rim



## kstarkusa (Aug 22, 2016)

ok so I've talk to a couple of collectors about this rear rim on this 3 speed stingray. It has a center stamp 36 spoke rear rim with a correct dated 3 speed hub. I was wondering has anyone seen a 36 spoke rear rim used on a 67 or even newer bike?


----------



## Metacortex (Aug 22, 2016)

That happened in late '67 production. From the cover of the Dec. 1967 Reporter:


----------



## kstarkusa (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you I appreciate the info. Are these rims as rare as the 63 rear rims or are they different?


----------



## Jive Turkey (Aug 22, 2016)

Looks like you've got a pretty rare bird there.


----------



## kstarkusa (Aug 22, 2016)

Why do you say it's rare?


----------



## Jive Turkey (Aug 22, 2016)

The article posted above says the 36 spoke wheel on that year/model was a temporary substitute. How many do you think they built during that window? Out of those how many survive today?


----------



## kstarkusa (Aug 23, 2016)

Oh I gotch ya.  Yea I personally have not see another one like it.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Aug 23, 2016)

Very interesting indeed.... Great detective work


----------



## vastingray (Aug 25, 2016)

That was awesome information


----------



## kstarkusa (Aug 25, 2016)

Has anyone else had a bike like this?


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 26, 2016)

Just curious, what bike was the 36 spoke wheel intended for?


----------



## kstarkusa (Sep 23, 2016)

36 spoke rear rims were intended for the 63 and early 64 stingray


----------



## mcmfw2 (Dec 23, 2016)

Metacortex said:


> That happened in late '67 production. From the cover of the Dec. 1967 Reporter:



I just noticed my Dec 67 3 speed fenderless has a 36 hole S2.... then there were two!!  Any more out there


----------



## mcmfw2 (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## noebarrera (Dec 27, 2016)

Off topic but i just was approved and trying to start a tooic but dont see anything that says it, how do i start a tooic?







kstarkusa said:


> View attachment 352574 ok so I've talk to a couple of collectors about this rear rim on this 3 speed stingray. It has a center stamp 36 spoke rear rim with a correct dated 3 speed hub. I was wondering has anyone seen a 36 spoke rear rim used on a 67 or even newer bike?


----------



## Vbushnell (May 10, 2017)

Here is my 67 with 36 spoke 3 speed S2 center stamped back wheel.  This bike is a November LC serial #.   Back hub is dated September 67.   All core parts have 67 dated code. 
Forks = December 67
Handlebars = 67
Stem = 67
Crank = October 67
Front axel = 67
Very helpful information posted from The Schwinn Reporter.  Like thank Metacortex for that Mystery solving information.


----------



## kasper (May 12, 2017)

kstarkusa said:


> View attachment 352574 ok so I've talk to a couple of collectors about this rear rim on this 3 speed stingray. It has a center stamp 36 spoke rear rim with a correct dated 3 speed hub. I was wondering has anyone seen a 36 spoke rear rim used on a 67 or even newer bike?



interested in selling?


----------

